# Help me shape my nails please! I hate the way they look.



## Ctress (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, so my nails are really embarrassing to me. I HATE them. My husband always wants me to get them painted but I don't think anything looks good on them because they are so ugly. I've gotten fake nails before but I do not like them. My nails are just really wide and bend down once they get past my finger tips. I'd really like to know how to file them and take care of them so they don't look like this. I'm just starting out with nail stuff but I am very interested. It's only my pointer, middle and ring fingers that do this. My thumb and pinky are good. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2013)

Your nails are the result of a major health problem. If you're aware of your health problem then you need to talk with your doctor on taking supplements to help strengthen your nails. If you're unaware of a health problem then you need to talk to your doctor to find out what's going on.

For now, keep your nails short and reinforce your nails with a fiberglass overlay or with a fiberglass base coat. If you're in the US and near a Sally's Beauty supply or other open to the public beauty supply store look for Salon Science Fiberglass Network. But definitely talk to your doctor because nails that are that weak are a sign of a health problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Ctress (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you. I will look into the fiberglass overlays and try to get an appointment with a doctor. I had no clue it was because of a health problem. Is it usually like a vitamin deficiency or something like that?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2013)

Various illnesses or issues can contribute to nail deformities including but not limited to:


Heart issues
Blood issues
Thyroid issues
Lung issues
Vitamin and mineral deficiencies.
Stress.
Improper diet.

There is a whole slew of medical problems that can manifest as nail issues and only a doctor can tell you what's causing your nails to become "eggshells". Since I'm not a medical doctor I can't tell you why your nails are "eggshells" but only that those types of nails are typically linked to one of the above issues so see a doctor as soon as possible.


----------

